# Has anyone used the loc-line system?



## TheBoxWhisperer (Sep 24, 2012)

Hey gang, Im wondering if anyone has used the Loc-Line hose system, or can recommend something similar (and hopefully cheaper)?

http://www.leevalley.com/en/Wood/page.aspx?p=58751&cat=1,42401,62597

Thanks!


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

The Peachtree system pretty much the same.


----------



## OggieOglethorpe (Aug 15, 2012)

I've used the smaller sizes, normally sold for industrial coolant spraying, for compressed air. It's great for blowing tiny parts, like banding components, free as you cut them on a sled. It's quality stuff. I mount a line, regulator, and magnet on the sled, aimed so the tiny cutting will be blown safely away from the spinning blade, as I take each pass.

Most of these parts are sold individually, and cheap, on Amazon. So if you don't need the whole kit, search!


----------



## TheBoxWhisperer (Sep 24, 2012)

awesome thanks to both of you guys Ill check out both of your suggestions.


----------

